# lustre chiné aux puces (chiner)



## Millantu

Tengo entendido que lustre se refiere a una lampara. Alguien me puede ayudar co lo que sigue??
Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

Con razón piensas que "lustre" es lámpara, araña para decirlo de una vez.

"Les puces" es el rastro

"Chiner" es el verbo que se usa cuando vas de rastro en rastro en busca de un objeto original, una ganga , una antigüedad de valor o a la que tú podrás dar valor. Es vocabulario específico para "buscar" en relación con este tipo de comercio. Lo raro es que este sentido *no* aparezca aquí

imagen


----------



## lpfr

Paquit& said:


> ...Lo raro es que este sentido *no* aparezca aquí


 En cambio "chiner" sí aparece con ese sentido (y otros más) en el diccionario "argotique et populaire" de Larousse.


----------



## Millantu

me parece que puces tiene que ser algun tipo de accesorio, como las lagrimas o algo asi.
Con respecto a chiner, tiene que ser algun tipo de estilo. El texto habla de la decoracion de un hotel de lujo, no creo que se refierea a una "ganga", gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Paquita

Millantu said:


> me parece que puces tiene que ser algun tipo de accesorio, como las lagrimas o algo asi.
> Con respecto a chiner, tiene que ser algun tipo de estilo. El texto habla de la decoracion de un hotel de lujo, no creo que se refierea a una "ganga", gracias por su ayuda.


 
En absoluto...
Puedes ir "aux puces" porque sabes de antigüedades y los que venden trastos viejos del sótano de la abuela que acaba de morir, no saben que este florero recargado y a precio tirado es una obra maestra del modernismo, o que aquella araña enmohecida o negruzca,  con un poco de limpieza y de barniz te va a salir preciosa. Hay gente que se dedica a "chiner", y saca mucho dinero de esta actividad, no te creas...

En tu contexto, será una araña renovada de poco coste y mucho valor...


----------



## lpfr

Paquita tiene razón. No sé como es el rastro actualmente, pero apuesto que es como "le marché aux puces": negociantes que solo trabajan con objetos viejos costosos, y compradores que vienen del extranjero y hacen compras de decenas de miles de dólares en un día (no exagero). Hay otros "rastros" temporarios más parecidos a lo que fue el rastro o "les puces". Se llaman "foire à la ferraille" cuando se trata de profesionales y "vide grenier" cuando hay algunos particulares.


----------



## chics

También de acuerdo. Las lámparas de araña suelen tener cristales redondos y en forma de lágrima, pero no se llaman puces.

Al hablar de _aux puces_ significa que se ha comprado en un mercadillo de cosas de segunda mano. En Madrid el más conocido es El Rastro, en otras partes lo llaman _rastrillo_, en Barcelona sería el de Los Encantes, etc. En España no hay particulares que vendan en este tipo de mercadillos, son puestos _fijos_, como el del que te vende verduras o zapatos. Se venden objetos y ropa vieja y usada, más barata (no mucho) que nueva de tienda pero más cara que en los _vide-grenier_ franceses.

En España hay también mercadillos temporales, ferias y tiendas de antigüedades -las cosas tienen más de un siglo- y de brocanteros (_brocantes_), cuando tienen menos de cien años pero se consideran de un estilo interesante. Los objetos son costosos y los clientes suelen ser coleccionistas o gente, supongo que entendida, que busca algo muy concreto y especial. No me extrañaría que fuesen como explica lprf.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

De acuerdo con los que se ha dicho antes. Solo resaltar que "el mercado de las pulgas" (sobre todo cuando se habla de París) es lo suficientemente conocido y corriente para que no haya lugar a duda.

En tu frase _en las pulgas_ no tendría sentido pero si le añades _mercado _lo entiende todo el mundo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Millantu

gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## yserien

Marché aux puces. Rastro. Mercado de las pulgas, con este nombre es conocido en varios idiomas europeos.


----------



## prosemas

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola.

He aquí una frase simpática. Más o menos entiendo, pero bueno... No del todo, francamente, si no, no preguntaría:

Autour de tables basses et entouré d’objets chinés par le père (outils anciens, clés, serrures, tapis, vieux gramophone)...

Habla de un restaurante y dice que se come así, rodeados de objetos ...

¿Alguna idea? Miles de gracias.


----------



## Andoush

"Chiner" en Francés significa buscar y comprar en mercados de objectos usados/ferias americanas por ejemplo. Por lo tanto, están rodeados de muebles y pequeños objetos antiguos o de segunda mano que compró el padre en estos lugares. ¡Suerte!


----------



## prosemas

Hice bien en preguntar, no veía ese sentido.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Lo raro es que este sentido *no* aparezca aquí


 
Con cierto retraso, sí que aparece en la segunda entrada:


> Chiner:
> − Brocanter, chercher des occasions : En ce moment, Rémonencq, réconcilié avec son ancien bourgeois Monistrol, en affaires avec de gros marchands, allait chiner (...) dans la banlieue de Paris, qui, vous le savez, comporte un rayon de quarante lieues.
> Balzac, _Le Cousin Pons,_ 1847, p. 109.


 
A propósito del Rastro, recomiendo la lectura de esta canción de Patxi Andión: ¡clic!


----------



## Paquita

Tienes razón Víctor, pero hace año y medio, cuando todavía no me habían* regalado la varilla mágica: ¡clic!

(* gracias Karine )


----------



## johannasmith

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
Hola quisiera saber cuál seria la traducción para 
*La chasse du chineur*
C’est dimanche, _*jour de chine.* la _verddad_ verdad es _k_que no encuentro un _ekivalente_ equivalente gracias...._


----------



## chlapec

Dijo un majo de Jerez
con su faja y traje majo:
Yo al más majo de Jerez,
a su traje tiro un tajo
si su faja y traje majo
le hacen majo de Jerez.

EDIT: No va en broma. Interpreto que la frase tiene el único objetivo de repetir el sonido* ch*.


----------



## Lexinauta

'Domingo, día de gangas.'
'Domingo, día de _pichinchas_.'_ (Arg.)_


----------

